# Videos aller Computec Seiten starten nicht



## Antheaus (27. Februar 2016)

[SIZE=13.3333px]habe mein Smartphone ( HTC One M8 ) vor einer Woche gerootet und CM 12 drauf gezogen. das gerät läuft super und ohne abstürze oder ähnlichem....[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]aber wenn ich mit dem Handy und dem darauf installiertem Chrome Browser ( habe auch andere Browser getestet und das gleiche Problem) auf folgende Seiten gehe[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]www.buffed.de [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]www.pcgames.de[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]ww.pcgameshardware.de[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px].......[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]bekomme ich bei dem versuch ein video anzusehen ( nachdem aber 30 Sekunden Werbung liefen ) folgende Meldung im Videofeld angezeigt[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]ich habe es sowohl mit der mobilen als auch der Desktopansicht der Seite versucht, in beiden fällen das gleiche Ergebnis.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.3333px]Bei anderen Internetseit werde mir die Videos ohne Probleme angezeigt, ob nun in Mobiler- oder Desktopansicht.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]ein ähnliches Problem, leider ohne eine Fehlermeldung, kommt bei der Benutzung der App ( Games TV 24 ). Dort wähle ich ein Video aus, nur bleibt es dann in der für die App typischen "Video wird geladen" Animation stehen und spielt auch nach 10 Minuten Wartezeit das Video nicht ab....[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]auf meine Tablet Nexus 7 mit Android Lollipop treten diese Fehler nicht auf[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]Ich vermute mal, dass das Problem dann von meinem Handy ausgehen muss&#8230; nur habe ich keine Ahnung was ich dran in den Einstellungen ändern kann.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen, denn beide Probleme treten auf seiten/Apps von Computec auf.....[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]Mit freundlichen Grüßen [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=13.3333px]Antheauss[/SIZE]


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Februar 2016)

Funktioniert das Ganze auch, wenn du auf YouTube oder Vimeo oder so Videos anschaust? Ist das wirklich nur bei Buffed.de & Co? Ist der Flashplayer aktuell? Blocklisten?


----------



## Antheaus (28. Februar 2016)

youtube videos, oder videos der Chip App funktionieren ohne Probleme

 

wo kann ich denn sehen ob ein flashplayer aktuell / vorhanden ist ?


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

das ist leider ein Bug bei Cyanogen mit einigen Videoformaten, gerade bei der Auslieferung in Chrome (warum auch immer). Wir hatten schon mal Meldungen dazu geholfen hat hier bspw. der Wechsel auf Firefox. Wir können da leider aktiv nichts machen.

Gruß


----------



## Antheaus (28. Februar 2016)

hmm ok firefox hat bei mir auch nichts gebracht da muss ich wohl mein den leuten bei CM aufm zahn fühlen 

 

was habt ihr denn für ein player / videoformat, dass ich das bei denen mit angeben kann....

 

danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mal grade geschaut (mobile buffed Seite, LG G3, Chrome) und konnte alle Videos problemlos abspielen.

Was mich regelrecht schockiert hat, war dass bei den 3 verschiedenen Testvideos in keinem Fall Werbung gezeigt wurde.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

Standard codierte MP4-Dateien. Flashplayer ist ein lizensierter und leicht modifizierter flowplayer. Ohne aktiviertes Flash automatisch HTML5-Integration.


----------



## Antheaus (28. Februar 2016)

Danke ZAM ich werde es mal so bei CM ins forum schreiben


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2016)

Die haben zu dem Problem offenbar seit Mitte 2015 schon ein Ticket.


----------



## ZAM (29. Februar 2016)

So, ich habe noch mal nachgehakt. Die letzten Meldungen betrafen auch HTC One + Lollipop. Wir hatte dabei die Videoauslieferungen in diversen Browsern, als als Dev-Versionen getestet und überall das gleiche Ergebnis, außer im Firefox, da lief es. Wir können hier wie gesagt leider nichts machen. Auch Version 12.1 scheint das Problem nicht zu beheben und es gibt seit Mitte 2015 wie gesagt offenbar schon ein (noch offenes) Ticket dazu bei CM.


----------



## Antheaus (29. Februar 2016)

danke fürs nach forschen ZAM, hab schon ein ticket bei denen auf der Fehlerseite eröffnet und so nen komschen logfile erstellt und mit geschickt mal 

gucken was da bei rumm kommt


----------

